# How long?



## stuart smith (Jan 15, 2017)

I put out some bait to try to bring em in. I shot one in the same area last winter. No sign currently.  Any chance they would frequent the same area a year later ?


----------



## frankwright (Jan 15, 2017)

Hard to say. If pigs were there before they were there for a reason.

Pigs will hang around where they have food, cover and water. They can move around a lot and may not be in your area right now but if you give them a regular source of food there is a good chance they will stay close.
It may take a while for them to find your food especially if they are feeding elsewhere.


----------



## transfixer (Jan 15, 2017)

On our property the pigs come and go with the water, during the summer drought,  we couldn't find any sign of them,  after thanksgiving and the rain,  they started showing back up, more so towards the end of December,  I put some corn and sweetfeed out the day before New Years, right before I left to come home, Went back to the lease today and that whole area was demolished, they're back in force!  lol,   One of the members checked his trail camera and had 15 pigs in one pic ,,  if they're still in your general area they'll find the bait you put out, might take them a week or two, but they'll find it,  I don't know much about them , except they seem to roam a lot, one of our boundry lines is about a mile long,  they travel up and down that whole back boundry, off our land and on to the next guys constantly.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 16, 2017)

All the above, and I'd just add that since they do roam so much, they just about have to come back at some point
 I feel like I can expect them to be in certain fields during certain months of the year in general. 
But just like the pigs, I keep going back to the places they have been and hope they find their way back..............and I get lucky......
 They will hit a field hard for a week straight ez. Then not show back for a week then months go by without a hit  New growth seems to attract them(new roots?) and really high grasses(like wheat) will also attract them

So yes, they will come back...........

Almost forgot, HOW LONG? Could be a few days, a week, a month or several months..........No telling


----------



## 95g atl (Jan 19, 2017)

transfixer said:


> On our property the pigs come and go with the water, during the summer drought,  we couldn't find any sign of them,  after thanksgiving and the rain,  they started showing back up, more so towards the end of December,  I put some corn and sweetfeed out the day before New Years, right before I left to come home, Went back to the lease today and that whole area was demolished, they're back in force!  lol,   One of the members checked his trail camera and had 15 pigs in one pic ,,  if they're still in your general area they'll find the bait you put out, might take them a week or two, but they'll find it,  I don't know much about them , except they seem to roam a lot, one of our boundry lines is about a mile long,  they travel up and down that whole back boundry, off our land and on to the next guys constantly.



x2 on this.
This summer, had very little sign....
once the rain started and the creeks filled back up w/water............THEY ARE BACK.


----------

